
Tablets really are the new PCs; nobody needs to buy them any more - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/08/op-ed-tables-really-are-pcsbecause-theres-no-point-in-buying-new-ones/
======
iamjdg
I completely agree with this article and feel completely justified by it. When
tablets/iPad first came out all my friends were buying them. However I
rejected them completely. I thought why would you pay that much for what you
are getting in terms of hard drive space, ram, and processor speed? For the
ability to look cool with a futuristic device? To use your finger to control
it? For the lightweight, compactness, and convenience? Tablets/ipads are
purely consumption devices, but laptops and smart phones are productive
devices that can also behave as consumption devices. I just didn't get it. In
fact I finally broke down and bought a tablet, and guess what, it has become
my children’s toy/entertainment device, and my wife and I rarely have a desire
to use it. I guess they finally got my money.

------
iamjdg
I think what limits the tablet/IPad market today is the state of
computer/human interaction. With typing still the dominate means of
human/computer interaction, tablets/IPad don’t stand a chance. For
tablets/IPad to become the dominant form, human/computer interaction would
have to move beyond typing (directing computers with our minds). But by the
time this happens computers are likely to be implanted in humans so one would
not need some external device to interact with. Perhaps they will be a bridge
technology if there is some time between mind control of computers and
computers being implanted into humans.

